# How to achieve this look (apparel)



## MJR2008 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hey everyone,

New here. Sorry about the millionth post about apparel I tried to use the search engine but it seems to list out every reply under one threads making it difficult to navigate multiple threads. And none of the threads really suited my needs.

I was wondering if anyone could explain to me how to achieve this look for clothing photography? I am assuming the photograph used a hanger against a white wall  and edited it out? How does it look so perfect though?

*Please do not post images to which you do not hold rights.   You may post links.*

My previous attempts at product photography I would lay the shirt flat on the ground on top of a white back drop and use a continuous lighting kit (normally 2 lights) to light the product. In editing I would pen out the shirt, smooth over the edges, and remove any imperfections but I find that my images just aren't up to par with other competitors.

I would love to hire a professional but I am working off of a shoe string budget.

This is my initial attempt from the very first batch of product photos I took:





And this is my second attempt at a later date:





Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 7, 2016)

Looking at the shirt I would agree with you that it looks as though the shirt were on a hanger.   If you want the sleeves to stand out like that you could just tack or tape them in place, then clone them and the hanger out in PS.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 8, 2016)

T-shirts just aren't meant to lay flat.  The nature of their design makes it difficult.  I would suggest buying a proper body form, something along these lines (easily available from any trade supplier), and using it to model for you.


----------



## tsouri (Oct 21, 2020)

Hi.

Few issues that I see here and fixing them can help you, a lot!

1. You camera need to be on to of the shirt, right now it's not flat top but more of a front top angle, so the results giving the shirt a bad perspective look.  This also can easily be fixed in photoshop ( see attached tool) 
2. I am missing some light on the bottom of the shirt so make sure light is even in both sides, or if possible attach a picture with how you position the lights.  Use both lights on the side
3. Make a better image edit, and if you can't i would suggest outsource this, today it's very cheap.
4. Steam the shirt or Iron it
5. I will attached some of my apperal photography to inspre you I guess    Best of luck.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 21, 2020)

2016??


----------



## tsouri (Oct 21, 2020)

Space Face said:


> 2016??


Lol.  I just saw the date


----------



## Cincinnati (Dec 14, 2021)

MJR2008 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> New here. Sorry about the millionth post about apparel I tried to use the search engine but it seems to list out every reply under one threads making it difficult to navigate multiple threads. And none of the threads really suited my needs.
> 
> ...


Use the “P” mode on the camera for “professional”. And f/8. 

OK I apologize for the sarcasm. I understand you to be asking “can you teach me to take professional pictures” in a forum reply. So many decisions go into the making of a “professional” photograph, I don’t know where how to begin. Buy $50,000 of equipment and go do an internship or go to an apparel photography schooL or hire a professional photographer who knows how to get what you’re looking for.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 15, 2021)

Looks like the original poster has become uninterested.....


----------



## DelminaNucci (Apr 10, 2022)

This would be fine if you use a hanger for the t-shirt and hang it on the wall. Whitewall is perfect, if you want you can use another background for editing purposes and show the perfect image for a white t-shirt. If you want the sleeves to stand out like that you could just tack or tape them in place. This would be fine


----------



## limr (Apr 10, 2022)

For crying out loud, the thread is 7 years old and the OP is loooong gone. Thread closed.


----------

